# Cordless Drill



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Okay folks I need your help. DH said the only thing he wants or needs for Christmas is something for the camper. The only thing I can think of that he has been wanting is a cordless drill for lowering and raising the leveling jacks. He is too frugal with his money







to buy such a tool so I am taking the hint. Any suggestions for a reliable brand and model?

Thanks,


----------



## PhilnKat (May 16, 2007)

Jeannie said:


> Okay folks I need your help. DH said the only thing he wants or needs for Christmas is something for the camper. The only thing I can think of that he has been wanting is a cordless drill for lowering and raising the leveling jacks. He is too frugal with his money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, i dont know your budget, but if you were buying a cordless drill for me, i would be hoping for a dewalt 18 volt. (hope my wife reads this)-Phil


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a craftsman 19.2 volt drill and I like it. Dewalt is good or Miketa (sp?) A combo pack with an extra batt or LED light combo would make me happy.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't know what price range you are looking at but I have both a 14 v Dewalt and a 18v Ridgid. They are both good drills. I take the Dewalt traveling and save the Ridged for the really serious stuff. http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Battery-Powere...ls/EN/index.htm


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't bother with the Skill or Black & Decker type. I've had a one of each in the past few years and IMHO they are junk. Spend the money on something like a DeWalt or Makita.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I use a cordless drill nearly every day at my work. A few years ago, purchased the 18 volt Ryobi at Home Depot in a multi-tool set for a really good price. It lasted almost 2 years. When it finally gave up the ghost, I replaced it with another 18 volt Ryobi, that one only lasted 6 months. I thought it was a fluke, so I purchased a third Ryobi 18 volt, it lasted less than 6 months. No more Ryobi for me!
I spent a little more money (a tax write off) and purchased the Ridgid 18 volt. Love it. Lifetime warranty, even on the battery. It's heavier than most, but maybe extra weight means extra quality (we all know that's not true in RV's).
Panasonic is supposed to be very good also, but I have never owned one personally.

These are not at the lower end of the price spectrum, but I'm sure he'd be happy with any of the Ridgid, Panasonic, DeWalt, or Makita products.

Good Luck


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the great advice. I would rather buy a good piece of equipment one time than some junk that gets replaced several times. An extra battery and led light are good suggestions too. And since camping season is done for now the DH might want to try out his Christmas present and hang some cabinets in the laundry room.







Yes mods for the home without wheels! That doesn't happen often.

Have a safe and wonderful holiday season.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I own 6 cordless drills, 3 Ridgid (18v & 14v), 1 Ryobi (12v), 1 Craftsman (14), 1 Kawasaki (19.2V). Why so many, some for business and some for home... and one for the TV. I found the Kawasaki at Costco for $69. It has two batteries and a flashlight... so it is the one in the TV. Also Lowes had it also. Regardless, the two criteria besides cost should be that they have at least 18volts or better and they are a 1/2inch chuck.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you thought to go with the new Lithium products. I currently have a dewalt 12v and a Bosch 18 v set up. They are both nice for big jobs. But for camping of small jobs around the house. Something lighter and smaller would be nice. For that reason i have been looking at a lithium powered set up. Some of the guys at work have them and they work very well. They stay charged a long time, and have plenty of power. They are much smaller than the standard powered units. I have not done research on the lithium products to find out what is the best one yet. But i can say, with every other tool i have purchased. You get what you pay for.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I use a lot of cordless tools for contracting and I've always gotten good service out of Dewalt. Lowe's Home Improvement had an eighteen volt cordless drill with two batteries on sale last weekend for $99.99. Don't know if the sale is still on or not. I bought one even though I don't need it right now. That's cheaper than you could buy the batteries themselves for, and is the model I use on the leveling jacks on my camper.

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I use a Craftsman combo cordless drill, 2 batteries and flashlight on the TT that was a gift from my MIL. iv had it for 3 years not and used it on the boat and TT. No issues yet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a 9.6V Dewalt, and a 14.4V Black and Decker. The Dewalt is a really nice drill, but the 9V is really not enough for our scissors jacks. The 14.4V B&D has plenty of power and seems like a nice unit, but I have only had it for a couple of months, so I can't speak to reliability yet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Used makita's years ago and switched to dewalt. I use the 12 volt ones because they are a good combo of being light and powerful enough for most jobs. I use them constantly at work and went thru 2 of them in 3 years. This time around I bought a hilti, far and away better than the dewalts IMO.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll second the Lithium Ion battery packs. Besides being a better battery technology, they make it lighter which is important for fuel economy!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been slacking on my battery operated power tool research. i didnt know they had evolved to Lithium-Ion yet. guess this means I might need to make a new x-mas list.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I bought myself a Ridgid combo set last Christmas. 24volt set of 5 tools. The best partis the kit came with a lifetime warranty on the tools AND batteries. They're the lithium batties too. About $400. They're have the same deal this year.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the DeWalt 18 and love it. Got mine at Lowe's and it came with an extra battery. Can't go wrong with DeWalt.









Rayman


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> I bought myself a Ridgid combo set last Christmas. 24volt set of 5 tools. The best partis the kit came with a lifetime warranty on the tools AND batteries. They're the lithium batties too. About $400. They're have the same deal this year.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


That sounds like a really good deal for a set of 5 24v Rigid tools.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I ended up buying a used Dewalt 18V set with the hammer drill, 6 1/2" Circular saw and light for $90. Had to buy a charger and a blade, only about $35 more. I had used one before (14.4V) hammer drill to drill a 1/2" hole 2" deep in concrete with a 1/4" bit. I was surprised at all of the power compared to my 12V B&D. As far as Lithium powered, they are great but very pricey. Not sure for occasionally use they would be a good value. We have a 28V Milwaukee set at work and love them. But each piece is about $450.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Buy a DEWALT 18volt. I have all the other brands, and would reccommend DEWALT.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I just bought a Dewalt at Thanksgiving for $99 that came with two 18 volt batteries. I'd LOVE to have th Lithium Ion tools, but they're roughly almost twice the cost of the conventional battery. However, they are light and the batteries last for a longer time. If I had the $$, I'd buy them!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Milwaukee 28 v lithium. 1/2" hammer drill..Can be used for everything!!
http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/drills_and_ham...ls/0724-24.html
david


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Dewalt 18v and 1/2" chuck for the bigger jobs. he will be impressed with the power! had to drill thru some concrete one day it made a believer out of me.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I love DeWalt tools. I do however have an 18v Buffalo tools cordless drill. I didn't buy it. It was left in our rental house by the last tenant. The stupid thing holds a charge like you wouldn't believe, I'm into my second year of use. I love it. For a tool that would only get occasional use this would be an inexpensive but viable tool. You can get them at lumber liquidators.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

beachbum said:


> Milwaukee 28 v lithium. 1/2" hammer drill..Can be used for everything!!
> http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/drills_and_ham...ls/0724-24.html
> david


They say that drill lists at $755. Its on sale for $390. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dewalt 18v w/ 1/2" chuck and 2 batteries. Why mess around with something else...get the best! IMHO


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Milwaukee 28 v lithium. 1/2" hammer drill..Can be used for everything!!
> http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/drills_and_ham...ls/0724-24.html
> david


They say that drill lists at $755. Its on sale for $390. Are you kidding me?





























[/quote]
Man, I hope DW is not reading this thread!!







I'll have to tell her I don't know what I paid. I do know it was less than the $390 sale price. I got it in a package with carrying case, charger and 2 batteries.I got that drill for our pop up. Cranking up with my 18v Ryobi was frying the batteries. More power







Then we sold the pop up and I still have an very nice cordless drill















david


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> Okay folks I need your help. DH said the only thing he wants or needs for Christmas is something for the camper. The only thing I can think of that he has been wanting is a cordless drill for lowering and raising the leveling jacks. *He is too frugal with his money*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JMHO... You get what you pay for. I'd go with the 18v DeWalt Drill/Driver.
The new lithium battery system by B&D looks cool too! Not sure how strong it is though








Remember... DeWalt is the professional line of B&D.

clicky thing to B&D VPX System

Good luck in the hunt,
MaeJae


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Okay folks I need your help. DH said the only thing he wants or needs for Christmas is something for the camper. The only thing I can think of that he has been wanting is a cordless drill for lowering and raising the leveling jacks. *He is too frugal with his money*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JMHO... You get what you pay for. I'd go with the 18v DeWalt Drill/Driver.
The new lithium battery system by B&D looks cool too! Not sure how strong it is though








Remember... DeWalt is the professional line of B&D.

clicky thing to B&D VPX System

Good luck in the hunt,
MaeJae









[/quote]

One thing I would like to add is, if you are going to really use it, buy good quality, if only once in a while why spend a fortune for durabily that you wont use? 
you can buy two B&D for the price of one DeWalt. I dont have a problem buying quality if I need it, If I dont why?
Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

you know, the more I think about this the more im wondering if a good corded drill would work just as well. in my experience i have had to charge my battery after setting the jacks using my 14.4v. is plugging in and using a corded drill that bad? i might try it next trip.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa. Hang on a sec...

A cordless drill for the TV?!? Really?

_[Okay, before I get flamed I want to thank everyone for the great advice offered on cordless drills. I'll keep all of this in mind when I make my next cordless (whatever) purchase. I'm glad the original poster got some good advice, too.]_









Now, on with my thoughts...Who needs a cordless drill when camping? Honestly. That's the last thing I want to think about when I'm relaxing. Stabilizers? Levelers? Come on! Does it really save that much time? And what mod can't wait until after the trip?









Well, let the ruckus begin. I hope I didn't offend any cordless drill campers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> you know, the more I think about this the more im wondering if a good corded drill would work just as well. in my experience i have had to charge my battery after setting the jacks using my 14.4v. is plugging in and using a corded drill that bad? i might try it next trip.


All you electric campers...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> you know, the more I think about this the more im wondering if a good corded drill would work just as well. in my experience i have had to charge my battery after setting the jacks using my 14.4v. is plugging in and using a corded drill that bad? i might try it next trip.


DT,

Why are you thinking about charging batteries and plug in drills when you have an unlimited power source available to you.















By next year, your DD#1 should be 4. I can tell you that this summer, at age 4, my son was more than capable of lowering all 4 stabilizers! (Just keep them working smoothly) 
All I had to to was walk around and snug them up. Heck the only reason I got the power tounge jack was that it was going to be too long before he would have the strength to crank that one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Why are you thinking about charging batteries and plug in drills when you have an unlimited power source available to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the new scissor jacks I had install this summer, my 8 year old could lift the Outback off the ground. It is amazing how much torque they have. Kids get to bring them to ground but they have STOP there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I have been slacking on my battery operated power tool research. i didnt know they had evolved to Lithium-Ion yet. guess this means I might need to make a new x-mas list.


Battery power? You gotta be kidding me! It'll never work!
I'm holding out for the new diesel drills. You wanna talk about serious torque!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Why are you thinking about charging batteries and plug in drills when you have an unlimited power source available to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the new scissor jacks I had install this summer, my 8 year old could lift the Outback off the ground. It is amazing how much torque they have. Kids get to bring them to ground but they have STOP there.
[/quote]
Oh ya! what the heck was i thinking.... im still not used to having the added help. maybe because right now they are A LOT OF WORK !!! Ill get them going on it in the spring. if you see a 32BHDS that looks like some of the jacks are not even touching the ground, come on over and say HI. Ill be the one sitting in the chair resting.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Why are you thinking about charging batteries and plug in drills when you have an unlimited power source available to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the new scissor jacks I had install this summer, my 8 year old could lift the Outback off the ground. It is amazing how much torque they have. Kids get to bring them to ground but they have STOP there.
[/quote]
Oh ya! what the heck was i thinking.... im still not used to having the added help. maybe because right now they are A LOT OF WORK !!! Ill get them going on it in the spring. if you see a 32BHDS that looks like some of the jacks are not even touching the ground, come on over and say HI. Ill be the one sitting in the chair resting.
[/quote]

I come over with a couple of cold ones and we can yell at the kids to finish their jobs.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Why are you thinking about charging batteries and plug in drills when you have an unlimited power source available to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the new scissor jacks I had install this summer, my 8 year old could lift the Outback off the ground. It is amazing how much torque they have. Kids get to bring them to ground but they have STOP there.
[/quote]
Oh ya! what the heck was i thinking.... im still not used to having the added help. maybe because right now they are A LOT OF WORK !!! Ill get them going on it in the spring. if you see a 32BHDS that looks like some of the jacks are not even touching the ground, come on over and say HI. Ill be the one sitting in the chair resting.
[/quote]

I come over with a couple of cold ones and we can yell at the kids to finish their jobs.
[/quote]

EXACTLY !


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I f I were to buy a new drill I would look at the torque rating, chuck size, warranty of the tool and battery, where to get it fixed (local or sent away) and how long has the company been around (reputation). James


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, 39 posts! Never thought for a minute that a cordless drill question would start a thread like this. Great stuff.

Almost asked for a diesel drill at one store just for giggles, but couldn't keep a straight face to pull it off. The final purchase was an 18v Rigid with a lithium battery, charger, spare battery and carrying bag. The lifetime warrenty was a big selling feature.

Thanks again everyone.

Happy Holidays to you all.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jeannie said:


> Wow, 39 posts! Never thought for a minute that a cordless drill question would start a thread like this. Great stuff.
> 
> Almost asked for a diesel drill at one store just for giggles, but couldn't keep a straight face to pull it off. The final purchase was an 18v Rigid with a lithium battery, charger, spare battery and carrying bag. The lifetime warrenty was a big selling feature.
> 
> ...


Christmas gift?


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have been slacking on my battery operated power tool research. i didnt know they had evolved to Lithium-Ion yet. guess this means I might need to make a new x-mas list.


Battery power? You gotta be kidding me! It'll never work!
I'm holding out for the new diesel drills. You wanna talk about serious torque!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I'm and air power type of person myself


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I use a cordless drill almost everyday. I am a carpenter by trade, and a superintendant of a home maintenance company.

I have used most every drill on the market. Some are better balanced, some are more powerful. But the one thing they all have in common is the batteries will eventually go bad.

Most of the drill makers get a LOT of dough for replacement batteries. Many are $60-$75. And since your upfront cost of the drill is around $150 - $200, you really hate to buy another drill just for the batteries.

That is why I only buy Craftsman 19.2V drills. You can buy a kit with a case, charger, 2 batteries and flashlight for about $88. This drill usually lasts me about 2 years. When the batteries go bad, they only cost about $29.00 to replace. The other option is to retire the kit, and buy another one. Still cheaper than replacing two batteries on most of the other name brands.

As for overall durabilty, one of my carpenters left a drill motor (without battery) on the back porch of an ocean front home. We were boarding up in anticipation of Hurricane Jeanne and he forgot to pick it up when we were done. After the storm we opened the house and he found the drill motor in the sand under the porch. We blew it out with compressed air, sprayed it with some WD40, and slapped a battery in place. It worked without a hitch, and is still working.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Jeannie said:


> The final purchase was an 18v Rigid with a lithium battery, charger, spare battery and carrying bag. The lifetime warrenty was a big selling feature.


Your husband is a might lucky guy... to have you







. Great choice!

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

3LEES said:


> I use a cordless drill almost everyday. I am a carpenter by trade, and a superintendant of a home maintenance company.
> 
> I have used most every drill on the market. Some are better balanced, some are more powerful. But the one thing they all have in common is the batteries will eventually go bad.
> 
> ...


The replacment battery for my bandsaw is $139.00 each. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> The replacment battery for my bandsaw is $139.00 each. James


How often do you have to replace it?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The replacment battery for my bandsaw is $139.00 each. James


How often do you have to replace it?
[/quote]
I'm still on the first one. It has a five year warranty and should get 2000 charges. http://www.milwaukeeconnect.com/webapp/wcs..._192150_192137# James


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow, 39 posts! Never thought for a minute that a cordless drill question would start a thread like this. Great stuff.
> 
> Almost asked for a diesel drill at one store just for giggles, but couldn't keep a straight face to pull it off. The final purchase was an 18v Rigid with a lithium battery, charger, spare battery and carrying bag. The lifetime warrenty was a big selling feature.
> 
> ...


Christmas gift?
[/quote]

Yes. A Christmas gift for the DH. He is pretty low maintenance. I always try to get him something that he wouldn't buy for himself.


----------

